
Show HN: Go on those solo jaunts, record it, and share it with others - krcnow
Hi All,<p>I was part of SUS W20, and 8 weeks back had an itinerary optimization product that evolved into this travel social app where users hit a record button in the app, drop the phone in their pocket and go on their trip while the app detects your visits to attractions, adds it to the itinerary. Once done you can add those unique insider tidbits to your unique itinerary and share it as a guide to others to recreate your experience.<p>Ghumo: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;ghumo.app<p>If you&#x27;re an iOS user then we have a TestFlight Beta version here --&gt; https:&#x2F;&#x2F;testflight.apple.com&#x2F;join&#x2F;nqJcQ8hm<p>When I used to be a consultant, I traveled to different cities on a multi-week stay and loved taking jaunts during the weekends. Before I did that, I used to ask my clients(locals) about the places to see(other than my own Google research) and go experience that. I started sending out emails to my colleagues about the places to see when they used to visit those cities. While Trip Advisor and Google search results gave me the info needed but I had to put together those into an itinerary in order to consume it. I always felt the need for a single source of info not just before the trip but also during where I could look up my itinerary. While other travel social do have something that is close to this, the user experience of the creator seemed a little old school adding stops manually. Why can&#x27;t my app detect that I have entered the Natural History Museum and then invite me in, send me relevant info and then maybe even act as a guide answering my questions? These questions led me to develop Ghumo, which at this moment can be used to record your jaunts, add notes to your stops and share. I&#x27;m working on the conversational agent part where relevant info and answers can be sent to the user with minimal user input.<p>Also, in the pipeline is an Android version. If you&#x27;re an Android user then please do sign up --&gt; https:&#x2F;&#x2F;ghumo.app<p>Thanks and Cheers!
======
pizzaknife
so crowd sourced travel agents 2.0, flavored with omnipresent behavioral
observation.

neat, but i'll pass

~~~
krcnow
Maybe, but upvoted by real users hence if the recco is not exciting then it
gets suppressed. As far as OBO, I share your concern since I'm a real person
too but I see a benefit in sharing knowledge and allowing the creator to focus
on collecting it rather than creating it. Well, it's as they put it, a
personal choice. Thanks for the comment.

~~~
pizzaknife
thats fair - i do consider myself a synthetic user too, so that jives with
your research

